# Delusional stbx on joint funds



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

My ex is in denial about the joint debt and the properties we own. I told him I might file bankruptcy in order to keep our family home while he is living in our rental property and cheating/dating his tramp he left for.

I have always been the stable money maker and the most earner of the family. Even with my 90K salary, I cannot afford all bills by myself. STBX went hiding with tramp and has not paid his bills, me or anyone else. 

Today he emails me that I wlll NOT file bankruptcy over his dead body. That I have no debt and can afford the bills while he is struggling and has so much more debt. The man is delusional

We have 70K in credit card debt and 440K in mortgages with 2 properties in FL. He decides to have 2 affairs, leaves his family, drops of the face of the earth. I am so tired o dealing with this delusional man. 

Waiting for tax return and bonus before filing. 

Anyone else have stbx in denial and delusion that joint marital debt means JOINT. both parties responsible??


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Quit talking to him. Talk to an attorney and an accountant. Both can tell you the best time to declare bankruptcy and provide the knowledge that you need so that it doesn't matter at all what the schmuck says!

You may not have to deal w/ delusion guy at all.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

It doesn't matter what he THINKS it should be. The law will determine what he owes.


----------

